# door inserts



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i search and found diddly. has anyone done/thought of removing the ugly door inserts for the 200sx, sanding smooth and painting black/gray? mine are really ugly just like the seats. my inserts are coming unglued in a couple spots anyways. would doing this make it look bad?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Theirs a Group Buy for inserts going on right now...check it out


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah i saw that. im just tryin to stay away from spending more money on this car. the stock inserts are ugly as hell and im considering my options. all my money is currently goin to my BBDET build and finding an SE-R w/ blown motor to drop it in. sorry to say but... my SE is on its way to being my "beater".


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I emailed the guy, I hope he gets back to me soon...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I received my door inserts like 2 or 3 weeks ago.They look very good (gray to match with mine interior)
I didn't installed them because is too cold outside.
If weahter permit maybe this weekend I'll do.
ga16... they are a good option for a nice interior and price isn't too bad.
I paid like $29.99 (4 door ) includding shipping.
Very fast delivery I got them like in 2 days.
If you want some pics e-mail me


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I like the way those look, I'm glad I came across this because I've been wondering if that was possible to change them out or not


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

*jdm 5spd trani*

EDIT: I'm off-topic.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

EDIT: I'm trying to keep this thread on topic, but didn't choose a particularly tactful way of doing it... although I shouldn't worry about it too much, because Samo doesn't really care.

EDIT: Yah what Samo said =P


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If I get them, I'll have to wait until spring to install them. It's just way too cold out now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

EDIT: I just realized that I seem to be thread-jacking and rather than take it like a man, I am acting like a little kid that got his candy taken away.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep it on topic, or I'll kick your asses.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

samo said:


> *Keep it on topic, or I'll kick your asses. *


LOL, and by the way.......how much did u pay for the inserts?


----------

